# Edge using antenna



## Laurie Black (Feb 2, 2021)

I am struggling setting up season passes. My two soap operas at 1 PM is all I have been successful with so far. BUT, why did it not record 911 Lone Star last night? Any suggestions would be
most appreciative.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Check the Recording Activity.

Menu Path from HOME
MENU > MANAGE > RECORDING ACTIVITY


----------

